# My Kitty Hawk 1/48 F9F-8 Cougar



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

This is the first 1/48th plastic kit of the Cougar since the almost 1/48th Revell model. It is a very nice kit and can also be built as the F9F-8P. there is a choice of five different markings including a Blue Angels bird.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice! Actually there have been a couple Cougars (FM of France did one) but they have been limited run kits.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> Nice! Actually there have been a couple Cougars (FM of France did one) but they have been limited run kits.


I'm sorry, I don't consider FM a mainstream kit manufacturer. I bought their AJ savage and gave up before I started. It's like Michelangelo said before starting to carve the marble for one of his statues. It's in there, I just have to cut away what doesn't belong.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Modlerbob said:


> I'm sorry, I don't consider FM a mainstream kit manufacturer. I bought their AJ savage and gave up before I started. It's like Michelangelo said before starting to carve the marble for one of his statues. It's in there, I just have to cut away what doesn't belong.


Well, you didn't say mainstream... just that there were no other kits. Fondeire Miniatures didn't do an AJ Savage that I am aware of. Mach 2 did one in 1/72 that is, indeed, awful.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry, you are right, it was Mach II. I don't recall right now what model it was from FM that turned me off. There is one other kit but it is resin and from Collect Aire.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice job!!!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

BTW your kit pretty much sold me on buying one of these. I really like the Cougar


----------

